# gas boiler



## mvas (Jan 20, 2008)

I get very hot water in my taps even boiler is not on high or full maximum position.

Thanks


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

its possible one of the thermostats is the culprit...

read this or call out a repairman...


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

if you are referring to a gas hot water heater, its very common for the thermostat/gas combination valve to become inaccurate due to slime and dirt build up on the probe end of the unit.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

To follow up with the good advice given above and IF you are talking about a how water heater as suggested by Speedster, I would suggest as the first step that you drain out the bottom of that tank to get rid of rust build up or slime build up that can have an affect upon the heater and temperatures. Regardless, that should be done at least one time per year anyway to keep the tank clean.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Tumble is 100%
Thats very important with houses using well water.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

If your talking about a true boiler in that it heats your home as well as your domestic hot water then some times a mixing valve can be installed between the hot & cold right at the coil.

This valve is usually a "gate" valve and is used to let cold water mix in with the hot to temper it as it leaves the coil, the trick here is a gate valve can be ajusted to let as little or as much cold water enter the system as desired.


----------

